# Cheap Arse Gamers!



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 17, 2010)

Taking the cue from the excellent CAG how about our own u75 thread for good deals on games and games related hardware?

I'll start with with 18 quid for Final Fantasy 13. Tempted to get it at that price.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 17, 2010)

Luckily I don't care much for keeping up with the times on these sorts of things so can pick up PS2 games for a £1. Sounds like saving money? Not really as I never play, so it's still a bit of a waste.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 18, 2010)

Still a bargain.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 18, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Taking the cue from the excellent CAG how about our own u75 thread for good deals on games and games related hardware?
> 
> I'll start with with 18 quid for Final Fantasy 13. Tempted to get it at that price.



Mr. QofG's has just 'finished' it (well 80% of it, there are a few side quests still to do) and he loved it. I would say it is well worth it at that price.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 20, 2010)

Assassin's Creed 2 : Complete Edition for 18 quid brand new.

Fairly decent price, tempting...


----------



## cybershot (Jun 20, 2010)

Had an email from woolworths.co.uk, got alot of games with upto 80% off at the moment, obviously it's all stuff that's old or in the classic range, but if you've missed a game and want the original cheap rather than ebay or what not, worth a look.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't know many arse gamers TBF, let alone cheap ones.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 20, 2010)

Splinter Cell Conviction for just under £18 @ Woolworths at the moment, and if you can find something else in the same catergory for an extra £7 you can get 2 for £25.

Thinking of getting that and Dead Space as never played it first time round.

http://www.woolworthsentertainment....ancy-s-splinter-cell-conviction/10047707.html

Also get an extra 4% off if you use quidco (not sure it will get applied with other offers, but worth a shot)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 20, 2010)

Good price...


----------



## cybershot (Jul 20, 2010)

I also find using Google rather than price comparision sites is much better:

http://www.google.co.uk/products


----------



## yield (Jul 20, 2010)

cybershot said:


> I also find using Google rather than price comparision sites is much better:
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/products


 
Best to try a few different comparison sites.
http://www.find-games.co.uk/17623-tom-clancys-splinter-cell-conviction.htm#B000S8EXDO
http://www.gamestracker.com

http://www.hotukdeals.com/ is worth checking too.

Dead Space is excellent. Simplygames are doing it for £7.85 on xbox360.


----------



## baffled (Jul 21, 2010)

xbox360 Bioshock 2 £9.99


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 21, 2010)

Didn't that only come out a couple months back??


----------



## yield (Jul 21, 2010)

Alpha Protocol - PS3/XBox360/PC £17.43 delivered @ The Hut only out last month.

Assassins Creed II - XBox360/PS3 = preowned £9.99 delivered @ Game. Basic edition no dlc.

from hotukdeals.com


----------



## baffled (Jul 22, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Didn't that only come out a couple months back??



It's not been out long.

Highly regarded Baseball game

xbox360 The Bigs 2 Baseball £4.99


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 23, 2010)

yield said:


> Alpha Protocol - PS3/XBox360/PC £17.43 delivered @ The Hut only out last month.
> 
> Assassins Creed II - XBox360/PS3 = preowned £9.99 delivered @ Game. Basic edition no dlc.
> 
> from hotukdeals.com


 
Good price on AC2.


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 27, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Good price on AC2.



I'd disagree based on how crap the game is .


----------



## cybershot (Aug 3, 2010)

Aliens Vs Predator £12.99 and £9.99 on PC. (Game Collection is a good site for cheap games in general if you don't already know about out it)

http://www.thegamecollection.net/ad...ywords=alien+vs&title=Aliens Vs Predator&hp=1


----------



## cybershot (Aug 3, 2010)

Same site as above, modern warfare 2 for 360 £19.99, only 22 left when i placed this link!!

http://www.thegamecollection.net/call-of-duty-modern-warfare-2-xbox-360-p-3068.html?ad=social


----------



## yield (Aug 28, 2010)

PS3/Xbox - Assassins Creed 2 GOTY Platinum/Classic for £9.99 @ HMV

Resident Evil 5 - Gold edition PS3 & 360 - £9.99!! @ HMV

Both pre-orders via hotukdeals. Dirt cheap for two excellent games.


----------



## The Groke (Aug 29, 2010)

_Every_ time I see this thread;


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 15, 2010)

Good price on Assassin's Creed II: Game Of The Year Edition: £14.99



> Assassins Creed II: Game Of The Year Edition Includes:
> 
> 
> Assassin's Creed 2 full game
> ...


----------



## cybershot (Dec 14, 2010)

Thought I would bring this back, as tomorrow for some areas is now the last day for ordering online due to a backlog from the bad weather for christmas, incase you need some titles to keep you busy over the hoiday period!!

All are Xbox 360 titles, and all in stock at time of posting.

Halo Reach £22.75

Battlefield Bad Company 2 £17.95

Assassins Creed 2 £9.95

Anyone got any more?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 14, 2010)

I thought the thread was about this game company:

http://www.cheapass.com/

They have an excellent game called "I have you now, Mr. Bond."


----------



## Opera Buffa (Apr 27, 2015)

http://isthereanydeal.com/

Is There Any Deal is a price-comparison website for buying PC games online. You can buy Steam-only games on it, and other exclusive access titles e.g. The Sims 4. It is a good way to cherry-pick special offers running on online games vendors.

For example, today I bought Europa Universalis IV. It is £34.99 on Steam at the moment, but http://isthereanydeal.com/ directed me to a (totally legit) website selling it for *£6.49*. The website emailed me a Steam key, which I entered into Steam and now it is in my library with all the others!

The DLC is all on there too, all 10%-30% cheaper than buying directly through Steam.

Cities Skylines, as another example is on there for £15.95

There was no catch, just an 80% saving.





You can even set it to watch a particular title for you, and have it email you when the price drops below a certain amount.


----------

